# Riders.. With colored tires..??



## fastfed (Jan 13, 2011)

So I'm getting my first Road bike after a long time reviewing and reading.. I chose the Jamis Ventura Comp..










And as you can see its got WHITE, tires..

I think it looks cool, but only for about a mile, I figure it will turn a real ugly black/dirty color after that first mile..

Red would be better IMO (for colored tires, not on this bike)

So whats the deal with this? Just for looks right? I mean, is there any other reason for colored tires?

Thanks


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I have been running white tires on all my extra wheels for my bike and love them. Yes they get dingy but what do you expect on pavement. However, my side walls are still white and look good.


----------



## brewce (Sep 27, 2010)

Just got some white Vittoria Zaffiro pro's. Love the way they look.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Only I know where color makes a difference is with Continental's GP4000. Colored version don't come with their supposedly-awesomer chili compound. I leave it as "supposedly", as I've only tried the non-colored version to date.

I run colored (green) Serfas Seca RS's now. The dirt/strain thing is less disturbing to the eye when you realize you're going out to ride, not keep your tires clean. Rainy days on the right roads keep/make them pretty clean.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

I think the Pope would have white tires if he rode a bike.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

First, beautiful bike. I think you'll have a lot more trouble with the white handle bar tape and saddle than with the tires. There have been a lot of threads about white handle bar tape. Seems they turn yellow very quickly.


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry, double post


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

You might be surprised at how white they'll stay.


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

I roll with red vittorias what the hell a little bling never hurt. they hold up well


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I have yellow tires and they stay very clean....


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

walrus said:


> First, beautiful bike. I think you'll have a lot more trouble with the white handle bar tape and saddle than with the tires. There have been a lot of threads about white handle bar tape. Seems they turn yellow very quickly.


Exactly! The white bar tape on mine is only 3 months old or so and its looking pretty bad. I am going to change it out with red since black wouldnt look right on my bike.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I have a variety of colored tires on my various bikes - red, yellow, blue & orange. Yeah, they do get dirty pretty quickly, but a ride on wet pavement cleans them up real fast.

Nice bike by the way. ENJOY !!! 

I like the monochromatic look, but don't be afraid to mix it up. And heaven forbid, do not ever, ever, ever wear an all-white outfit when riding it. It will look like you're trying too hard.


----------



## fastfed (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL I was looking at White Yankee biking Jerseys.. LOL You might be right though..


----------



## tracers (Jul 14, 2010)

I ride with a guy that has white tires. He cleans them to keep them as white as possible.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

I bought and used colored tires once that didn't even come close to matching the bike, simply because they were on sale. (Red tires with tan colored sidewalls on a Cannondale Team Blue bike with silver graphics). It was a fugly combination, but I used the tires till they wore out. Does that count?


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

fastfed said:


> LOL I was looking at White Yankee biking Jerseys.. LOL You might be right though..



Good because I think that combination might be illegal in some states


----------



## fastfed (Jan 13, 2011)

Cpk said:


> Good because I think that combination might be illegal in some states



Wait what??


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

dup. (?)


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

fastfed said:


> Wait what??



Seriously, it is upwards of like 90 days in the pokey in sum den counties!


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

That Jamis is a nice looking bike. Nice price. Jamis makes nice looking bikes.
Have fun.


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

I have run red and blue Vittorias and Vredesteins on my blue Masi. Now with my Colnago, I run green Vittorrias. The tires get a little dingy on the road but I don't care and do not clean them...the wet road eventually does.


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

White tires have there place on certain bikes but I have never seen a bike that I thought looked good better with colored tires.

Jeff


----------

